# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  :::कोलावारी गाना भारत की लगभग सभी भाषओ में:::

## lotus1782

*:::कोलावारी गाना भारत की लगभग सभी भाषओ में:::*

----------


## lotus1782

कोलावारी हरयाणवी भाषा में .............

----------


## lotus1782

*कोलावारी हरयाणवी भाषा में .............
*

----------


## lotus1782

*कोलावारी हरयाणवी भाषा में .............*

----------


## lotus1782

*कोलावारी हरयाणवी भाषा में .............
*

----------


## badboy123455

*भाई क्या भारत कि सारी भाषा हरियाणवी हे*

----------


## lotus1782

> *भाई क्या भारत कि सारी भाषा हरियाणवी हे*


भाई जी हमारा भारत बहुत बड़ा है और उतनी ही इसकी संस्कृति 

भारत में बहुत सारी भाषाए है एक दिन में ये सब नहीं आ सकती ,,,,

----------


## lotus1782

*कोलावारी राजस्थानी में ............*

----------


## lotus1782

*कोलावारी राजस्थानी में ............*

----------


## lotus1782

*कोलावारी राजस्थानी में ............*

----------


## lotus1782

कोलावारी पंजाबी में.................

----------


## lotus1782

*कोलावारी पंजाबी में.................*

----------


## lotus1782

*कोलावारी पंजाबी में.................
*

----------


## lotus1782

*कोलावारी पंजाबी में.................
*

----------

